# The Worlds Toughest Animal Competition



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

ladies and gentlemen, i CrazySnakeDude IV am issuing a challenge, to find the worlds toughest animal. my contender Mellivora capensis, The Honey Badger or Ratel.












Man these guys kick ass. there diet consists of venomous snakes, scorpions, honey (obviously) well pretty much any dam thing they want. they are about the size of our badgers but with an attitude. they have been my favorite animal for a while now, every since i saw a program following an adult female. why they are so tough? i hear you scream....well im glad you asked.

-these guys readily take on venoumous snakes including cobras and puff adders. in fact i saw one attack a puff adder and in the struggle it got bitten. while the badger was eating it developed a huge bump on its face, soon it was unconsious. couple hours later this animal woke up, and carried on eating as if nothing had happened.

-they love there honey, hence the name. they have no immunity to the stings of the bees, they just go straight into the nest and just put up with the pain, it is not uncommon for one to be stung to death purely cos they love there honey.

-they have terrible attitudes, so much so that leopards and lions will move out of there way. im not saying they could take on the big cats but the lions and leopards will not hunt the honey badger unless it really really has to, they have a mutual respect.

guys i could talk about them for hours, but does anyone no of any other animal that can be crowned....THE TOUGHEST!!


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

well i always liked The Wolverine http://blindkat.tripod.com/zoo/wolverine.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

Well for me it has to be the red fire ant

These are nasty little devils that can leave you in pain for quite some time

http://www.desertmuseum.org/invaders/invaders_fireant.htm


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*I think the Saltwater crocadile is really tough* :lol: 

http://www.centralpets.com/animals/reptiles/lizards/lzd5990.html


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I think the toughest (if we are going to have a fight)  would be an elephant!


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

not if there was a mouse :lol:


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Well seing as Pennies mentioned the saltwater crocodile, im going to have to say a grizzly bear!


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

hippo's maybe veggies but nowt messes with these bad boys


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

im just talking seer size, these things dont care how big they are they just have some cracking attitude. the wolverine is in the same family Mustelinae. salties, bears hippos are dangerous but you would expect them to be when there that size. these guys can take a bite from a puff adder, somthing that would kill us. i do apprieciate the replies tho....................HONEY BADGERS RULE!!!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey I would have to say a* croc *mate...checkout this little beauty, tough or what?!!!...and it is just an over size toy!!!...It still put up a mean fight, before spitting out my youngest son though...T.T. 8) 








 PS: please no silly comments about my Son and Grandaughter...thankyou.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Thats a good point, looking at your pic, i missed out the commodo dragon, there fair tough!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Great pic TT :wink: your son looks really sweet how old is he? and your grandaughter*


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

a niece older then her uncle, who'll be watching who? lol....
nice picis by the way......


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

*PennyTreeBoa and nicky*, thanks very much...My son is 3 and a half, and my grandaughter is a year older than him, they fight a lot!!, (imagine being born an uncle!!), he was a surprise baby, my wife was 43 when he was born!!!, but she does not look her age either! I made that picture well over a year ago...T.T. 8)


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

when we mean toughest, i assume its without Human interuption?, if so I can slightly agree with the saltwater croc but its only got an advantage over the Great White shark, in the fact that it can travel on land too, but im not sure pretty much anything would survive a battle in the water with a great white. Making it a true master of its territory. Ok theres some pretty deadly snakes out here that will kill in an instant but they do have their predators. As far as i know most great whites main threat is from humans.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Now how did i no you were going to say the shark aye Luke :lol:


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

errrr......... you got me :? :wink:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Luke...,


> when we mean toughest, i assume its without Human interuption?, if so I can slightly agree with the saltwater croc but its only got an advantage over the Great White shark, in the fact that it can travel on land too, but im not sure pretty much anything would survive a battle in the water with a great white. Making it a true master of its territory. Ok theres some pretty deadly snakes out here that will kill in an instant but they do have their predators. As far as i know most great whites main threat is from humans.
> 
> 
> ...I thought an Orca (Killer Whale), could take a Great White in a rubble???...*T.T.* 8)


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

good point there TT, although i have read many cases where orcas have been killed through attacks from sharks mainly the great white. I think in the 2 different cases its gotta be down to a size thing.


----------



## reptile.girl (Aug 29, 2005)

Komodo dragons are pretty tough!! Plenty of tourists have been eaten on holiday by them!!!!


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

reptile.girl said:


> Komodo dragons are pretty tough!! Plenty of tourists have been eaten on holiday by them!!!!


Including the German tourist who decided to venture off on his own for a swim (great diving sites out there) not knowing that Komodo's actually swim between the islands in Komodo National Park.

All they found was his glasses....

I vote Komodo!

(P.S. You can see one at London Zoo - they are so cool!  This one actually plays football with the keepers!)


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

A komodo dargon that plays football, now thats worth visiting  should sign him up for Liverpool, as Owens gone to Newcastle instead :lol:


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

lol think hed be sent off if he bit sumone tho :lol:


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

gillsboy said:


> lol think hed be sent off if he bit sumone tho :lol:


not likely, i bet its temper would rival dennis wise, perhaps even going on to eat the referee in the event of him reaching for his pocket.

i reckon, the hardest animal, would have to be... an angry mother warthog. you can put round after round into one of those things and it will just keep running at you until it falls over with the weight of the lead embedded in it. even then, it'll try biting you if you go near it lol


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

dude you shoot warthog?! is that allowed :twisted:


----------



## J005h (Sep 30, 2006)

i would say the camel/sun spider they are beasts!


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

well as i just saw a liger!!!!! thats my choice!


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

ligers dont occur in the wild tho.....if they did, bugger me!


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

but you didnt say wild animals in the title :twisted:


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

no to be fair i didnt


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

a cockroach is one of the only animals that could survive a nuclear explosion. thats pretty damn tough!!!!


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

yeah but would it last long in a ligers mouth


----------



## Natasha Roebuck (Jan 8, 2007)

a great white is really tough :twisted: :shock: and a lion


----------



## superhannahmarie (Jan 4, 2007)

The female laughing hyeina gives birth THROUGH her clitoris!

Respect where its due - thats gotta hurt like f*ck!

Hannah


----------

